# X11/KDE sporadisch langsam

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

ich habe einen sehr schnellen Prozessor und bin damit soweit auch zufrieden. Doch manchmal wird das X11 (oder auch KDE) Schneckenlahm. Die Anwendungen selber bleiben schnell und der Prozessor und der load fast auf Null. Ich mus nur xdm (also kdm) neu starten und mich neu einloggen, dann geht es wieder. Ein einfaches ab- und wieder anmelden reicht da nicht aus.

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2812.803

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 5631.68

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2812.803

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 5627.05

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

Kann mir jemand einen Punkt nennen, wo ich noch ansetzten kann zu suchen? In keinen Logfiles stehen Fehler.

Was ich noch vergaß zu sagen. Das ist manchmal 5 Minuten nach Rechnerstart oder manchmal erst auch nach 5 Stunden. Egal ob ich viele oder kaum Programme laufen lasse. Ob ich viel mach oder gar nichts. Hauptsächlich im Konqueror merkt man es.

----------

## Vortex375

Wie äußert sich denn diese "Langsamkeit"? Langsam beim Verschieben von Fenstern? Ruckelnde Maus?

Interessant wäre auch, was für eine Grafikkarte und Treiber du verwendest.

Wenn es mal wieder langsam ist, zeigt dir top (oder ähnliches) irgendwelche "verdächtigen" Prozesse, die eventuell das System ausbremsen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Die Maus hat keine Probleme, sondern alles, was scheinbar auf X11 oder KDE aufbaut. Normalerweise geht das Verschieben der Fenster so, dass man es nicht sieht, bei dieser Verlangsamung dann aber schon.

Wenn ich den Konqueror öffne und ein Verzeichnis links auswähle in dem viele Unterverzeichnisse oder Dateien liegen, sieht man den Aufbau dieser Liste normalerweise nicht. Man kann ihn nur erahnen. Bei Verlangsamung baut er in der Sekunde nur 5 bis 10 Zeilen auf. Thunderbird ist beispielsweise in seinem Aufbau trotzdem schnell, er ist offensichtlich von der Verlangsamung nicht betroffen.

```
VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] (rev a1)
```

```
*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version installed: 169.07

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version installed: 169.09-r1
```

Ein Prozess oder irgend etwas was nicht laufen soll ist mir nicht aufgefallen, aber ich werde es das nächste mal protokollieren. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, aber das kann auch Zufall sein, dass normalerweise ein load von ca. 0.05 vorhanden ist. Bei Verlangsamung 0.2. Ist zwar nicht "die" Welt, aber vielleicht doch etwas.

Es ist zwar kontraproduktiv für die Fehlereingrenzung, doch ich werde in 2 Tagen mal ein "emerge -pe world" initiieren. Wenn es danach weg ist, bin ich ja zufrieden.

Hier noch ein paar Zusatzinfos:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 May 2008 03:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit 7zip X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi administrator aim aimextras alsa amd amd64 amr ao aoss apache apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid asf async atk automount avalon bash-completion bashlogger beagle berkdb binfilter bl bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar capi caps cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi chipcard chipcard2 chroot cli contentcache cracklib crosscompile crypt css cups custom-cflags dbus dbx deprecated dga directfb discouraged divx dmi dnd dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 eds emul-linux-x86 encode escreen exif ext-iiimf extensions extraengine extrafilters fam fame fat fax faxonly fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash flatfile font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype2 ftp fuse gdbm gdl gdm gecko-sdk geldkarte general geos gif gimp gimpprint glade gmedia gnokii gnome gphoto2 gpm grammar gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gzip hal hbci high-ints highlight html http iconv icq id3 id3tag ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib innodb iodbc ipod ipppd ipsec ipv6 irda irmc isdn isdnlog java java5 javascript jbig jboss jingle jmx jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph jta kde kdepim kdm kerberos kipi ladspa lame latex ldap ldapsam libtommath libwww lirc live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo lzw mad math matrox mbrola midi mime mimencode mixer mjpeg mmx mng mod modplug moneyplex mono mozcalendar mozilla mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap multilib multiuser mysql mysqlfriends mysqli nas ncurses net network new-login nforce2 nfs nis nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntlm ntlm_unsupported_patch ntp nvidia nvram odbc odk ofx ogg on-the-fly-crypt opengl openmp openssh openssl opensslcrypt osc oscache pam paste64 pccts pcre pda pdf perl php player png ppds pppd print ps python qt3 qt3support qt4 query-browser quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline reflection regex reiser4 reiserfs replytolist resolvconf rle rsh rtc rtsp samba sametime scanner screen sdl sdl-sound sdlaudio seamonkey serial server session sftp shout slp smarty smp sms sndfile snmp sockets socks5 softfax sound soundtouch sox speech speedo speex spell spl sse sse-filters sse2 ssl ssse3 stream suid suidcheck svg svgz swat sysfs syslog szip taglib tagwriting tcl tcltk tcpd text texteffect tga theora thesaurus threads threadsonly thumbnail thunderbird tiff tk toolbar transcode truetype twolame type1 unicode unzip usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vamp vcd vdr vlm vnc vncviewer voodoo1 voodoo2 voodoo3 voodoo5 vorbis vorbis-psy wifi winbind withsamplescripts wma wmf wmp wordexp wordperfect workbench x11vnc x264 xbase xcomposite xerces-c xext xface xforms xfs xft xim xine xinerama xinetd xlockrc xml xmldoclet xmlreader xmlwriter xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsettings xsl xslt xterm xv xvid xvmc xvnc yahoo zeroconf zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## FallenWizard

Bitte poste auch eine /etc/hosts.

Sieht so aus als würde der Alias fehlen. Es müsste so aussehen.

127.0.0.1       localhost Deincomputername

----------

## LinuxTom

Aber warum unregelmäßig nach X Minuten/Stunden?

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost

::1   localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

192.168.1.5   wiesel   wiesel.zoo.de
```

----------

## FallenWizard

```

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost 

```

Da liegt das Problem. KDE braucht den Hostnamen in /etc/hosts, sonst ist es extrem langsam.

Also, wie gesagt: ändere die Zeile in 

```

127.0.0.1   localhost deinhostname

```

Ich hab z.B. da mein Computer "Destiny" heißt:

127.0.0.1   localhost Destiny

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber warum unregelmäßig nach X Minuten/Stunden?
> 
> 

 

Kurz und klar: Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weil es statt die IP zu benützen den Hostnamen nimmt und damit den Hostnamen ohne dem Eintrag nicht auflösen kann.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ok, ich setzte jetzt einfach

```
127.0.0.1   localhost  wiesel

192.168.1.5   wiesel   wiesel.zoo.de
```

und hoffe, dass es nie mehr auftritt.

----------

## LinuxTom

Das ist leider nicht die Lösung.   :Sad: 

----------

## ok

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, in unregelmäßigen Abständen wird KDE/X unbedienbar. Bei mir geht es aber von alleine nach einigen Sekunden wieder (wenn man es eilig hat sind Sekunden eine Ewigkeit..). Kein einziger Prozess erzeugt eine hohe Last, aber htop und KDE System Monitor zeigen 100% IOWait.

Einige Eckpunkte: ~x86; x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-(~)169.12

Im Systemlog ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

```
May 16 21:44:29 scaleo-tux (oliver-5194): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

May 16 21:44:29 scaleo-tux (oliver-5194): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/oliver/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

May 16 21:44:29 scaleo-tux (oliver-5194): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

```

 Leider wird gconf immer mit KDE gestartet und nicht erst wenn es gebraucht wird.

Hast Du eine Lösung oder einen Ansatz gefunden?

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider bisher nur den:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

Bei passiert (einmal eingetreten) leider keine Verbesserung.  :Sad: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Jetzt kam das letzte KDE-Update rein. Es wird aber trotzdem nicht besser. Ich muss doch alles compilieren. Dauert wieder mal ewig.

----------

## LinuxTom

Auch das half nichts, aber dafür habe ich den Übeltäter endlich gefunden. Leider aber keine bessere Lösung als oben beschrieben.

Es tritt immer auf, wenn ich mit OpenOffice arbeite.

Normalerweise hat mein X-Server eine Auslastung von max. 1% (mit KDE-Systemüberwachung). Auch wenn ich mit OpenOffice arbeite. Anfangs. Dann steigt die Auslastung auf 30 bis 60%. Die Auslastung in der Systemüberwachung (KDE-Systemtray) bleibt komischerweise bei nahezu Null. Auch wenn ich alles beende, was auf OpenOffice hindeuten könnte.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Auch das half nichts, aber dafür habe ich den Übeltäter endlich gefunden. Leider aber keine bessere Lösung als oben beschrieben.
> 
> Es tritt immer auf, wenn ich mit OpenOffice arbeite.
> 
> Normalerweise hat mein X-Server eine Auslastung von max. 1% (mit KDE-Systemüberwachung). Auch wenn ich mit OpenOffice arbeite. Anfangs. Dann steigt die Auslastung auf 30 bis 60%. Die Auslastung in der Systemüberwachung (KDE-Systemtray) bleibt komischerweise bei nahezu Null. Auch wenn ich alles beende, was auf OpenOffice hindeuten könnte.

 

das einzige was openoffice evtl problematisch machen könnte ist der hohe arbeitsspeicherverbrauch, wieviel RAM und swap hast du? was sagt die swap auslastung nach dem start von openoffice?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> das einzige was openoffice evtl problematisch machen könnte ist der hohe arbeitsspeicherverbrauch, wieviel RAM und swap hast du? was sagt die swap auslastung nach dem start von openoffice?

 

Daran kann es nicht liegen:

```
top - 22:06:19 up 13:11,  1 user,  load average: 0.16, 0.09, 0.02

Tasks: 122 total,   2 running, 120 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  7.3%us,  0.5%sy,  0.0%ni, 92.2%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   4061208k total,  3835452k used,   225756k free,    44712k buffers

Swap:  3911816k total,      244k used,  3911572k free,  3511172k cached
```

Openoffice läuft ja nicht mehr und auch wenn ich dann 2 Stunden lang kein OO benutze, bleibt der Rechner langsam. Richtigerweise nicht der Rechner, sondern X11.

Egal, was ich mache, der X11-Prozess ist sofort auf 90% und braucht fast eine Minuten, um wieder nahe den 1% zu kommen. Wie gesagt, mit "/etc/init.d/xdm restart" ist alles wieder in Ordnung. Vielleicht sieht ja hier jemand etwas Verdächtiges.

Ein Abmelden (und warten bis alle Prozesse beendet sind) und wieder anmelden hilft nicht.

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME

root         1  0.0  0.0   3724   584 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root        87  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root        88  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root        91  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root        92  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       220  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       224  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       225  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:02

root       226  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       229  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       235  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       238  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       294  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:03

root       295  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       296  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       977  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       979  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       986  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root       988  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1015  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:02

root      1017  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1022  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1024  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1067  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1076  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1096  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1136  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1139  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1142  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1145  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1148  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1151  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1154  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1155  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      1238  0.0  0.0  13640  2104 ?        S<s  08:55   0:00

root      2891  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      2903  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      2904  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

root      4045  0.0  0.0   5812   664 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      4055  0.0  0.0   3720   416 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

101       5403  0.0  0.0  14812   984 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

109       5463  0.0  0.0  26852  4004 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      5464  0.0  0.0  15556  1140 ?        S    08:55   0:00

root      5468  0.0  0.0  17672  1108 ?        S    08:55   0:00

root      5475  0.0  0.0  17684  1076 ?        S    08:55   0:00

109       5476  0.0  0.0  16508   948 ?        S    08:55   0:00

root      5496  0.0  0.0  17672  1208 ?        S    08:55   0:03

root      6220  0.0  0.0  19424   660 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      6438  0.0  0.0   8184   764 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      6447  0.0  0.0   5840   536 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      6466  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:55   0:00

nobody    6519  0.0  0.0  12416  1048 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      6578  0.0  0.0   3888   584 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      6636  0.0  0.0  64792  3224 ?        Ss   08:55   0:02

uucp      6768  0.0  0.0  42416  1496 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

uucp      6770  0.0  0.0  39996  1152 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      6822  0.0  0.0  11508   908 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

mysql     6953  0.0  0.7 175996 29268 ?        Ssl  08:55   0:02

ntp       7053  0.0  0.0  29352  1436 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      7114  0.0  0.0   3708   288 ?        SNs  08:55   0:00

root      7167  0.0  0.0  10344   600 ?        Ss   08:55   0:00

root      7226  0.0  0.0  70912  2660 ?        Ss   08:56   0:00

root      7235  0.0  0.0  48456  1648 ?        Ss   08:56   0:00

root      7236  0.0  0.0  48444   744 ?        S    08:56   0:00

root      7293  0.0  0.0  70912  1368 ?        S    08:56   0:00

root      7298  0.0  0.0  11752   664 ?        S    08:56   0:00

root      7356  0.0  0.0  44528  1128 ?        Ss   08:56   0:00

root      7415  0.0  0.0  19144   968 ?        Ss   08:56   0:00

root      7477  0.0  0.0   5808   700 tty1     Ss+  08:56   0:00

root      7478  0.0  0.0   5808   700 tty2     Ss+  08:56   0:00

root      7479  0.0  0.0   5808   696 tty3     Ss+  08:56   0:00

root      7480  0.0  0.0   5808   700 tty4     Ss+  08:56   0:00

root      7481  0.0  0.0   5808   700 tty5     Ss+  08:56   0:00

root      7482  0.0  0.0   5808   700 tty6     Ss+  08:56   0:00

uucp      7483  0.0  0.0  42560  2324 ?        Ss   08:56   0:00

trausch   7680  0.0  0.0  16820   648 ?        Ss   08:57   0:00

root     14279  0.8  1.5 147212 63012 tty7     SLs+ 17:17   2:20 /usr/bin/X

root     14280  0.0  0.0  50896  1548 ?        S    17:17   0:00

trausch  14291  0.0  0.0  13272  1496 ?        Ss   17:18   0:00

trausch  14326  0.0  0.0  25672   732 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14327  0.0  0.0  14680   448 ?        Ss   17:18   0:00

root     14346  0.0  0.0   3564   156 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14347  0.0  0.1 128504  7316 ?        Ss   17:18   0:00

trausch  14350  0.0  0.0 127944  3648 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14352  0.0  0.1 135344  7352 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14354  0.0  0.5 287516 21764 ?        S    17:18   0:00 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup

trausch  14356  0.0  0.0  15500  1616 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14361  0.0  0.0   3700   404 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14363  0.0  0.2 142728  9212 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14364  0.0  0.3 152208 13712 ?        S    17:18   0:03

trausch  14366  0.0  0.5 171984 23876 ?        S    17:18   0:01

trausch  14368  0.0  0.5 185820 20804 ?        S    17:18   0:04

trausch  14371  0.0  0.2 144840  8484 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14378  0.0  0.2  93112  9724 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14382  0.0  0.3 139016 12212 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14384  0.0  0.2 125052 12164 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14387  0.0  0.3 156092 14244 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14389  0.0  0.3 154596 16236 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14391  0.0  0.3 139212 12688 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14395  0.0  0.4 176600 18348 ?        S    17:18   0:00

trausch  14416  0.0  0.0  49440  3604 ?        S    17:19   0:00

trausch  14718  0.0  0.2 146532 11804 ?        S    17:45   0:00

trausch  14775  0.0  0.2 189992 11688 ?        S    17:46   0:00

trausch  14947  0.0  0.1 139700  6212 ?        S    18:15   0:00

root     16244  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    19:47   0:00

root     16245  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    19:47   0:00

trausch  16771  0.1  0.4 155936 16988 ?        S    21:59   0:00

trausch  16772  0.0  0.0  21812  2028 pts/1    Ss   21:59   0:00

trausch  16779  0.8  0.4 145008 16496 ?        Ss   21:59   0:03

trausch  16780  0.4  0.0  21596  1440 ?        S    21:59   0:01

trausch  16849  0.7  0.5 183688 21268 ?        S    22:05   0:00

trausch  16852  0.0  0.0  16600   996 pts/1    R+   22:06   0:00
```

----------

